# Cleaning /tmp

## enx89

Da un po' di tempo quando booto il sistema ci mette un sacco di tempo a fare il Cleaning di /tmp. Perchè? Ci mette anche 5 minuti!

Grazie ENx

----------

## Ginko

Hai per caso un proxy che ha la cache su /tmp o qualcosa di simile?

A me e' successo che avevo messo la cache del reverse proxy su /var/tmp, che veniva pulita ad ogni reboot. 

Visto la grande quantita' di directory nella cache, anche se non c'erano file da cancellare, la sola ricerca impiegava parecchi minuti.

--Gianluca

----------

## enx89

La directory /tmp non l'ho toccata, e non un proxy o qualcosa che faccia della cache molto grossa, i soliti programmi di linux.

Cmq non mi succede sempre, qualche rara volta lo fa subito e non ne capisco il perchè  :Sad: 

ENx

----------

## cerri

Cosa c'e' nella tua tmp?

----------

## enx89

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Cosa c'e' nella tua tmp?

 

Booooooooooohh!!!! Ci sono i file temporanei che mettono i vari programmi che uso, suppongo! Niente di particolare, i soliti kde (e relativi programmini annessi), k3b per masterizzare, phoenix per il web e Eclipse per sviluppare.

Questo e quanto  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  . Qualche tempo fa ci metteva sempre pochissimo a fare il "Cleaning /tmp directory" ma e` da un po' di tempo che spesso ci mette una vita! Ci puo` essere qualche programma che impesta la suddetta directory?

ENx

----------

## Ginko

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> Ci puo` essere qualche programma che impesta la suddetta directory?

 

```
ls -lR /tmp
```

magari mettilo su /etc/conf.d/local.stop e local.start ridirezionando l'output su un file (non in /tmp  :Smile:  )

--Gianluca

----------

## enx89

finalmente ho capito dove sta l' inghippo!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  All' avvio viene fatto eseguire 

```
/etc/init.d/bootmisc
```

 che a sua volta fa il 

```
Cleaning /tmp directory
```

Questo è il codice responsabile

```
#                                                                                                                                                      

                # Clean up /tmp directory                                                                                                                              

                #                                                                                                                                                      

                ebegin "Cleaning /tmp directory"                                                                                                                       

                rm -f /tmp/.X*-lock /tmp/esrv* /tmp/kio* /tmp/jpsock.* /tmp/.fam* &>/dev/null                                                                                                                                                                                                      

                rm -rf /tmp/.esd* /tmp/orbit-* /tmp/ssh-* /tmp/ksocket-* /tmp/.*-unix &>/dev/null                                                                                                                        

                # Make sure our X11 stuff have the correct permissions                                                                                                 

                mkdir -p /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &>/dev/null                                                                                                                                                            

                chown root.root /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &>/dev/null                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

                chmod 1777 /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &>/dev/null                                                                                                                                                                                                                

                eend 0
```

lo scriptino si blocca per un po' di tempo qui

```
chown root.root /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &>/dev/null
```

, ma non capisco perchè. Ho risolto commentando quella linea, che tanto mi sembra inutile visto che quando crea le directory

```
mkdir -p /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &>/dev/null   
```

 il proprietario e il gruppo sono root!

Grazie a tutti per l' aiuto  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ENx

----------

## cerri

E' grave.

E' un permesso importante quello.

----------

## enx89

 *cerri wrote:*   

> E' grave.
> 
> E' un permesso importante quello.

 

Imposta le il proprietario e il gruppo delle directory .X11-unix e .ICE-unix a root, ma avendola commentata il sistema funziona lo stesso! Putroppo non so perchè ci metta tanto tempo e l'unica soluzione che ho trovato è quella di commentare la linea

```
chown root.root /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &>/dev/null
```

ENx

----------

## Peach

 *cerri wrote:*   

> E' grave. 
> 
> E' un permesso importante quello.

 

e' Il Permesso

----------

